# R3 and Cable Rub



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

So I am really enjoying the new R3 but am having an issue with bad cable rub on the lower part of the headtube on both sides. The cable is starting to rub into it pretty good on both side and wanted to see if anyone else had this issue and what they did to fix it?


----------



## bikemech (Sep 15, 2004)

*not going to be the most popular answer*

I've got an R3, and I have/had the same issue. My solution was to have the cables cross. Traditionally, you're cables don't cross on a road bike, but I don't mind the look and it solves the cable rub on the head tube easily. I've also placed frame saver stickers on the head tube as well. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## sexybeast (Dec 8, 2009)

I have the same problem too. But on top of that i have cables rubbing on the top of my sram force brake. It is so bad that the cable housing has worn down to the cable inside and the cable has begun to remove material on the actual brake. YIKES
I gotta fix it asap!


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

Frame stickers worked for me.:thumbsup: 

cheers

Ralph


----------



## WhyRun (Dec 29, 2008)

Frame stickers or some real good electrical tape. I used electrical tape, replacing it every 2 weeks. It worked perfectly.


----------

